# Compro estação meteorológica



## emanuel costa (11 Abr 2016 às 10:29)

Estou interessado em adquirir estação meteorológica para fins agrícolas.

Pretendia monitorizar a temperatura e precipitação.

Fico aguardar propostas

contato direto: emanueltpmc@hotmail.com


----------

